# Please tell me what you think of this Ridgid Table Saw



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi - Found this Saw on CL....wondering if anyone has any experience with this model. 

Ridgid Table Saw


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks like a TS3612, which was the last of the American made Emerson contractor saws. It was one of the successor's to the pre-1997 Emerson Craftsman era saws. Many feel it was their best, but at $425 used, it's about $100 overpriced IMO....not really a seller's market right now. With a coupon and/or the right deal, you can buy a new Ridgid TS3660 (successor to the 3612) for ~ $450....$550 any day.

FWIW, those pics look familiar...I think that saw may have been posted by an honest to goodness woodworker on another forum. The plus side of that is that it's likely been well cared for and is setup correctly. That was a couple of weeks ago...the fact that it's still for sale reinforces that it's overpriced.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

lobos3737 said:


> Hi - Found this Saw on CL....wondering if anyone has any experience with this model.
> 
> Ridgid Table Saw


I would tend to agree with knottscott. I think the price is a little high for a used saw. On the plus side, Rigid has a very good name, and it looks like a decent saw.

Gerry


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally I do not like "lattice" table extensions on a table saw. I am too often using the saw as a table and small things like pencils drop through. I would deduct from it's value for that.

G


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

I know I'm AWFULLY proud of this one as I just got it up and running but. . . . for $550 you get brand spanking new with warranty, 3Xoverkill fence rig, half-ton meiter fence and no surprise headaches. For the extra $100 ? Used machines and tools make me nervy.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I can`t believe the original price was $2000.00. I don`t like the wings either. For $450.00 you could find a much better saw. But, if you are looking for NEW condition...I have no advise. Rick


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> I know I'm AWFULLY proud of this one as I just got it up and running but. . . . for $550 you get brand spanking new with warranty, 3Xoverkill fence rig, half-ton meiter fence and no surprise headaches. For the extra $100 ? Used machines and tools make me nervy.


 Yep Steve, nice buy. Now add the Fenner Drives PowerTwist link V-belt and the DC port I mentioned in the message board on another site and you'll be even more proud. Oh, by the way, I was born in ElPaso, I was a flyboy brat.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, you know Biggs Feild is now Fort Bliss "East". Ft Bliss "East" (read Cavalry), barracks and motor pools, now extend all the way out to McGregor ! Good for my biz, at least ! LOTS of folks. Oh, yes, called Griz to get a 4" to 3" adapter for the DC. Took your advice and ordered the chute while I had 'em on the phone. After the first full day of use I'm surprised at the negligable amount that actualy comes out the back. Must have something to do with vortexes and air currents created by the blade. To much for my tiny brain to understand. Just been happy, happy, happy ALL DAY LONG !


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Steve, I forgot to mention that I was about 2 months old when I left ElPaso, I think we moved to Japan. Anyway, if you ordered the dust chute from Grizzly, you got the wrong one comeing, You want this one. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/R-TDHOOD.html


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I own a Ridgid Table saw and I would not trade it for nothing but that is overly priced. I looked at the ones with that type of wings but decided against it because of the holes. I bought one with solid wings for 476.00 (NEW) back in either 1999 or 2000.I haven't had one problem with it so far. I found one for sale about 6 months ago for 250.00 and I thought that was a good deal.If you look around a little (and the way the economy is) you will find one at a good price.

Donny


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen one similar to that, in similar shape, come up on Houston's Craigslist, for $300.00.

It's a very nice saw for the price, but the owner is asking too much... Email him and offer $300.00 if you like it enough...


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

lobos3737,

I agree with the others about the age and value. I used one for over twenty years under the Craftsman name until I sold my shop.
I've looked for the last five years for a comparable saw and finally found one a month ago. Mine is missing the left side portion of the table (And I'd love to find one!), otherwise it's great. I really got ripped off (tongue in cheek!!) by paying seventy five bucks for it!

The saw cuts very accurately and doesn't move around (It's a heavy monster) and requires very little maintenance. In twenty years I replaced the bearings once and other than the blades and belt, that's it! Being as it is a belt drive, should a board start to bind and possibly kick back on you, simply push the board into the blade harder, the belt will slip, and you have time to turn it off! 

Those direct drive units can hurt someone in a flash. I've had one and been hurt badly from a board kicking back. Now I won't allow one in my shop.

The fella in Shrewsbury is way out of line with his price. I'm a transplant from Worcestor to Kentucky so I know the area well and come back fairly regularly. This fella is like most of the other businesses around that area...thinks what he has is worth a fortune? I wouldn't bother with it for more than two hundred dollars.
I hope this helps!
CD


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> I know I'm AWFULLY proud of this one as I just got it up and running but. . . . for $550 you get brand spanking new with warranty, 3Xoverkill fence rig, half-ton meiter fence and no surprise headaches. For the extra $100 ? Used machines and tools make me nervy.


That's a mighty fine looking saw there. Looks like it could use a mobile base though... I'd hate to have to scoot it around on the floor to relocate it to rip longer material...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

$300 sounds like a more appropriate price.

Gerry


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gerry is probably right. I don't care much for the webed wings, but those can be filled and would be better then stamped steel wings. I don't know how good the fences are on those saws, but if they are good it would probably be worth atleast $300. The saw does look to be in good shape.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> I can`t believe the original price was $2000.00.


 I think that was the year not the cost of the TS.
I have a Ridgid table saw really close to the one shown. Knock on wood, up to this date very good saw. It does have the holes in the wings but that was an easy fix.


----------



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all. Based on your advice I'm not going to purchase this saw. Twice now I've posted questions to the forum and lots of folk have taken the time to reply. I really appreciate it. Hopefully some day I'll actually have some valuable advice of my own to offer.  Thanks again and happy holidays. -Rich


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

dbhost said:


> That's a mighty fine looking saw there. Looks like it could use a mobile base though... I'd hate to have to scoot it around on the floor to relocate it to rip longer material...


 
LOL ! I keep scootching it around trying to get a good fit in here and the wheel rig is looking more and more likely ! I'm afraid its inevitable. Actually, when I ordered it that motor sticking out the back was'nt even on my radar. No regrets but it does take up some space in a 10x10.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> LOL ! I keep scootching it around trying to get a good fit in here and the wheel rig is looking more and more likely ! I'm afraid its inevitable. Actually, when I ordered it that motor sticking out the back was'nt even on my radar. No regrets but it does take up some space in a 10x10.


Did you say 10x10? 

I feel like I am working in an aircraft hangar now!


----------



## don1 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re Ridgid Table Saw*

Hi Larry sch
Could you tell me what material you sed to hide the wings on yout TS and how did you fasten them dowm? THE LOOK GREAT!
don1


----------

